# Need A New "cocktail" For Ibs/anxiety: Help Today Please!



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

Today at 5:00 I'm going to my psychiatrist. I have been on so many combinations of meds for my IBS/anxiety that I could write a book about it. The past couple months we have fooled around with this Pamelar/Klonapin combination. Things have gotten 100% worse as far as both the IBS and anxiety. My doctor this whole time has just kept saying "give it time, stick with it for awhile". Once again I'm at my wits end, and he requested that my husband come with me to the appointment. My husband gets very contradictory to my suggestions and thoughts and I'm scared to have him there. I wake up every morning with a "hangover" headache that lasts for hours - even when I haven't even had a drink the night before. I'm ok for a few hours in between except for the IBS part. That never goes away. Then mid-afternoon I can barely hold my head up, feel dizzy, shaky, angry, feverish, and have to lie down for a couple of hours. To me, something is wrong here. I'm tired of being told to just give it time when my daily activities are interrupted every hour. My GI doctor - I'm not even going to go there because he is even more lax. Can someone give me an idea of a good med combo that actually works instead of causing a million side effects?


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

Jeez, that's tough. Things like Klonapin are prescribed for severe anxiety/panic disorder. If you're looking for something a bit safer, you may want to look into a combination of Zoloft and Elavil. Zoloft helps with anxiety while Elavil helps with your gut. They're both, for the most part, depending on the dosage, pretty safe.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

You did not say if you were D or C. I fooled around with antidepressants for D and they really did not help. If you are D all I can suggest is Lomotil, Imodium, Motofen, Lotronex, Citrucel and Calcium. Of course not all at the same time but a combo of a couple should help. If you get the IBS under control the anxiety/depression should take care of itself.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

My IBS is mostly gas and pain. As far as the anxiety meds go I went to my psychiatrist the other day an now he has decided I need a drug holiday. He's taking me off meds for 6 weeks. I have actually been weaning off Klonapin and Pamelar for weeks now and started to have anxiety attacks. Well, over the past few days they've become unbearable. Not quite sure how to get through it. I guess we will see how I am in 6 weeks and then reevaluate.


----------

